# Please help me with my LANDLORD situation!!



## DXBdude (Mar 3, 2009)

I signed a rental agreement last October and there's a clause that says:

"In the event of the contract being terminated, a 2 months advance notice should be issued to the owner/tenant, or else 2 months rent will be charged for immediate termination."

I gave my landlord a notice saying that I want to leave the apartment on April 30th so he got furious and said that in this case I should leave by March 31st and will not get a refund for April! He said that the clause above doesn't say anything about refunds!

Please advise me on what to do because I'm really stressing out over this. Should I go to the court?


----------



## Dubai Hokie (Nov 27, 2008)

Since you are already in the apt., I would just stay until April 30th, he can't physically remove you and you are conforming with the terms of the lease agreement. I would however make sure your notice is in writing and ensure you have proof the notice was delivered. He is the one that would have to go to court to have you removed, so no worries and hold your ground.


----------



## DXBdude (Mar 3, 2009)

I rented this apartment through an agency. The landlord is trying to intimidate the agent as well. I sent him an email with a cc to the agent so that's my 'written' notice. Anyway, he offered to lower the rent for the remaining 6 months of the contract but I don't want to stay in this apartment anymore because I can get a larger and less noisy one for less.



Dubai Hokie said:


> Since you are already in the apt., I would just stay until April 30th, he can't physically remove you and you are conforming with the terms of the lease agreement. I would however make sure your notice is in writing and ensure you have proof the notice was delivered. He is the one that would have to go to court to have you removed, so no worries and hold your ground.


----------



## Sarren (Mar 3, 2009)

Firstly, check to see if the landlord is a member of a registered letting association. If he is, then he will be bound by their code of conduct and answer to them, or you can make a complaint directly to them yourself, much as it works in the UK. 
However (and this is more likely) if he is not registered, then it will be resolved through the courts. I'm no expert on the Cypriot judicial system, but I'm guessing that by the time he files and gets permission for your removal, April and probably May will be long gone.

And like Hokie said, if you have the bit of paper with his signiature on it, you are safe as houses. He can't argue if you have a signed agreement and he is probably just trying to scare you out, seeing as most expats would be unwilling to make a legal challenge and give up. Always keep in mind that you are in the right and try not to worry about it too much.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Sarren said:


> Firstly, check to see if the landlord is a member of a registered letting association. If he is, then he will be bound by their code of conduct and answer to them, or you can make a complaint directly to them yourself, much as it works in the UK.


Regulation, association to protect people,, ARE YOU CRAZY this is Dubai, they have only recently discovered regulation , in the form of RERA and they are struggling to bring in the laws quick enough and have a hell of a long way to go

DXBdude, check with RERA to see if the landlord has registered his ownership of the apartment, he has no rights without that


----------

